# Werner Voss and Rhys Davids.



## Schtockus (May 5, 2007)

Folks I want to ask you a couple of questions about Werner Voss and Rhys Davids. Many sources say that Dr.1 of Voss was painted light blue metallic. I even found coloured photos of Voss's plane displaying this scheme. On the other hand some sources say his plane was in standard green camouflage. Who is right about it? And another question: has anybody got a photo or good profile of Rhys Davids' SE 5 ? Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## Negative Creep (May 6, 2007)

My book of Flying Colours states that Voss' plane was 'dark olive green doped fabric as applied by the factory' if that's any help?


----------



## Schtockus (May 6, 2007)

Thanks. I quess I read it. Have you any information on Rhys Davids' SE 5 A ?


----------



## Negative Creep (May 6, 2007)

It has the S.E.5a, but not his specific one. The 3 in the book are all standard olive green fuselage and upper wings, with tan (?) lower wings


----------



## Sailor. (May 17, 2007)

Alex Revell's book 'High In The Empty Blue' is the book you want, it has colour plates of both Werner Voss and Rhys Davids aircraft.... Voss's yellow cowling should keep you guessing!
As regards Rhys Davids B Flight SE, it is depicted with a large I on the right top wing and fuselage, a black I on the underside right wing, the serial number on the tail is B625.
As you'll probably know the PC10 used on the SEs could vary from green to chocolate brown.


----------



## Schtockus (May 17, 2007)

Thanks, Sailor. I quess I have this profile. I very much doubt Voss's plane had a yellow cowling. Black and white photos of his plane show the cowling was dark. What do you think of the colored photos of Voss and his plane?


----------



## Sailor. (May 17, 2007)

Schtockus said:


> What do you think of the colored photos of Voss and his plane?



Not much, it's a fake as well you know.  
As regards the yellow cowling put a one line enquiry about it on the 'Aerodrome Forum' then sit back and enjoy the fun as the _experts_ beat one another up with their 'andbags!


----------



## bigZ (May 17, 2007)

Schtockus said:


> Thanks, Sailor. I quess I have this profile. I very much doubt Voss's plane had a yellow cowling. Black and white photos of his plane show the cowling was dark. What do you think of the colored photos of Voss and his plane?



I have seen many a British WWII B/W pictures to show yellow markings as dark. Could similar film have been used by the Germans during WWI?


----------



## Sailor. (May 17, 2007)

Never mind the colours, one member of B Flight reported Voss was flying an all silver tripe mounted with four machine guns! Top and bottom of it is, even if you read all the personal accounts of the blokes that were there, you'll reach no real definative answer as to wot happened in that manic ten minute dogfight, apart from one... Voss got slotted.


----------



## Schtockus (May 18, 2007)

Actually painting a Dr.I blue, red or yellow would take less than an hour. Guys reporting the plane was "blue metallic" or silver blue had I quess some reasons to do so. Rhys Davids in a letter to his mother wrote that the triplane hit the ground and went into "thousand sparkling pieces", and Mc Cudden also reported the plane was blue silverish. They all couldn't be blind or daltonics, I believe. The rudder of Voss's plane with 9 bullet holes was sent by Davids back home and it's all blant white. Still the colour of the fuselage and wings remains a mystery. I upload original photos of Voss's plane regarding the topic of yellow cowling. And guys who recoloured these photos also followed some sort of logics, I quess.


----------

